# Dispensing more knowledge for us predator virgins.



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Guys & Gals, I think after we've all been following SOS forum topic about getting his first yote, I'm hoping that for his as well as my sake since I'm a predator virgin too, and any other newcomers to this awesome sport, that we can get you the grizzled veterans to talk about set-ups. And by that not specifically your calls but that's welcome too, but more on how you approach your setups, things to do before like scent control? Do you use decoys? How long do you wait after gettin in to start calling? And the multitude of other things we need to know. Walk us through general outlines or use site specific with google earth pics and you're rituals. I know I would appreciate it and SOS I bet as well. Thanks.

Oh and ps I. Already know dons big secret. Don't move. So ha I stole your thunder now don. Lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You may think you did BG... but you got it wrong ! You can move as long as you SIT STILL ! You have to turn your head to look around you or any yote approaching from the side will have the drop on you. The secret is to turn your eyes first and then your head slowly... No lookin' around lke Gomer Pyle in the big city for the first time gawking at every little thing. Be sure to enjoy the scenery for sure but let's not forgat why we're there.

Set ups are funny sometimes. If i see sign I'll look around real quick for a spot with a view and call right there, the thing i take into immediate consideration is wind direction, where i think the yote will come from and any available cover for me to sit in front of.I've more that once dropped my caller off at a location on the way to my hiding spot But remember now our terrain is a bit different from yours,or at least what i know of IL.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea its quite a bit different don. Around here its tons of bean and corn fields but with groves of trees around dispersed. Little small groves of say 8-9 trees to acre+ sized ones. And I almost had it I knew it wwas something about no/little movement. Lol all in good fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I got an urgent call ... setups...I don't do scent control unless you consider not wearing cologne or anything else smelly as such. You have to have the wind advantage first of all and a view of the surrounding terrain, Take a minute or two to look around and get settled, keep in mind that as you are settling down a coyote may be looking at you... so keep it to a minimum.Get your gun up, I highly advise using sticks or a bi-pod. A rabbit distress is my normal go to call, I like it raspy but not over done. And not to loud at first especially. call for a bit I normally only call for about thirty secs on the first go round in case there is something close. Wait a few minutes ...always scanning the terrain. Call again for a bit and watch. If i use my e caller I sometime depending on terrain let it run for a few minutes not very often and the same rule of volume applies start soft. I will occasionally bump the volume up for just a sec or two and then back down, sometimes stopping it just then(it sounds like a rabbit squirming around and dying, if nothing appears i will ressurrect him for a bit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely in good fun BG.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Im sure its been said before but il go on anyway, on alot of my sets I let my e call play constantly but i will play crows,magpies,ravens,bluejays,typical birds of the area i feel this brings realism and confidence to the set, it is something that naturally happens something dies birds go on predators come looking, also watch the birds on your sets crows magpies will hover over a coyote on the way in, small birds making a ruckus usually means a cat, while my ecall plays i use my hand calls to do my other sounds.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Depending on night or day. I prefer night hunting as the movement is more forgiving ! I have found animals are like humans. They want to take the easy road to dinner ! Cleared lanes or fence rows and roads. In the day I find myself hunting more right a ways and creeks and draws and such. I dont really take caution on my scent. Dont over think the set up or you will probally over due it and mess up. Walk or drive in and set down and HUNT ! Give it 15-20 min and make a move. Dont be afraid to try the same place more than once in a hunt. When you move try and move atlease 1/4 mile.
If I can help please dont hesitate to ask !!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I actually have two electronic calls so I use crows on one and a rabbit sound on the other, I will call first with the Rabbit after a bit I will start with the crows, I may even put out a couple of crow decoys. Around here Crows and birds are usually the first thing to respond to any call of distress. I have talked to several people here that hunt them much like deer hunting out of a tree stand and they call for about 30 seconds or so every 15 to 20 mins and they may sit as long as a couple of hours in one spot. Not only do I look for Coyote sign but I look for sign of Coyote Prey rabbits ect.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon gave two good things to remember when pick'in a stand---as we all know from his great wisdom







SIT STILL, and pay attention to the wind.

I do my best kill'in hunt'in in a light breeze. Matter-of-fact---I want a light breeze when I'm target'in coyotes. Most yotes are gonna come around down wind for info on what they might be gett'in themself into. Keep your scent cone directed into an open area if you can---thats where Mr.Yote is gonna show most of the time and present you with a shot for 5-15 sec. before he gets your wind and heads for tall timber.

Wind is a big problem for some east and southern hunters--- a coyote CAN wind a hunter out there at 80-90 yards. Guys hunt'in brush/thick areas call coyotes in and never see'em cause their busted by the wind. They should try to get out hunt'in on dead calm days if they can.

Wind direction is at least 65% of kill'in coyotes---pay attention to it------------------Oh---don't forget---SIT STILL.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Always a good read Dave, Thanks for sharing your broad experiences. I think the humidity makes a huge difference in an animals ability to smell, when it's humid the wind seems to hold the scent down close to the ground. When it's dry the scent seems to just rise and escapes the dogs olfactory sense.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Always a good read Dave, Thanks for sharing your broad experiences. I think the humidity makes a huge difference in an animals ability to smell, when it's humid the wind seems to hold the scent down close to the ground. When it's dry the scent seems to just rise and escapes the dogs olfactory sense.


 Partly right on the humidity part YD, your convection's play a big part on where to set up, desert, draws, hills, mountains, etc. Hot and cold air -- cold being heavier settles on the lowest parts of the ground so if you ever noticed in the mornings and your standing on a hill, side of a mountain etc. a slight breeze coming up towards you that is the cold air starting to rise. And in the evening if your at the bottom of a hill you'll notice a breeze coming at you -- the cooler air displacing the warm. SO for morning hunts set up above the area you want to hunt and the opposite for evenings. Hope I didn't make it to confusing. There's a lot more factors to consider regarding weather and set ups as YD mentioned BUT this should help everyone with the basics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for adding to that Rick, I've noticed a real difference regarding the humidity when bird hunting with dogs. When the humidity is up they find the birds a lot easier.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks for adding to that Rick, I've noticed a real difference regarding the humidity when bird hunting with dogs. When the humidity is up they find the birds a lot easier.


 Is that because the damp air holds more scent? I would say, though I've not bird hunted like you guys have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe it does and so would the plant material that they are nesting in IMO.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> Is that because the damp air holds more scent? I would say, though I've not bird hunted like you guys have.


Its the water molecules/microscopic moisture "humidity", and using that as a vehicle for transference of scent. It blends with the moisture in a dogs nose transferring them the smell much better(water blends with wet nose best vs. drier air and in turn a dried out/drier nose as well). So yes damp air does hold more scent, as does a wetter nose not being dried out by dry conditions.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Enough science! _Here's the fact._ If you want to get really good at calling predators, get out there and do it. I can't think of a better way to learn it, each of us has our own methods and rituals we use and go through on every set. We could write annuals (really big books) on this subject and none of them would be the same. Thats my advise for the newbee, _just do it!_ Learn from your mistakes and remember to have fun. Nothing turns me off faster than hunting with someone who thinks they have to get one. I couldn't tell you or even count how many coyotes I've missed in the last 15 years of calling, it doesn't matter, just enjoy the time afield. The more you do it, the better you'll get, simple enough.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Its the water molecules/microscopic moisture "humidity", and using that as a vehicle for transference of scent. It blends with the moisture in a dogs nose transferring them the smell much better(water blends with wet nose best vs. drier air and in turn a dried out/drier nose as well). So yes damp air does hold more scent, as does a wetter nose not being dried out by dry conditions.


To prove this theory fart in a hot shower... you'll get the point quickly.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL YD Right to the POINT not real Scientific though! Our Humidity here is rarely below 70%, and The Brush is Very Thick about the Only place to we are able to see more than a hundred yards is a Cattle pasture or some type of right of way either a High line or Pipeline Or a man made Road running through a property. A friend of mine was down from Montana the other day He was astounded at the trees we had here. He was like How do you keep from getting lost?? The Younger the trees the More Brush and the less accessable the property. Down here I usually wind up hunting the edges of cattle pastures or in the National Forest land that has been burned off in the last couple of years. If ya not out there Hunting Ya missing the fun :~(


----------

